# Who was urza?



## Sarvesh50 (May 27, 2009)

well who was he and what happend with him?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Search&am...r&mid=90032

In short though he was a member, became magazine staff for a while, got fed up with it and left the mag staff, returned to mag staff for a while, left again and then decided to leave the site.


----------



## Noitora (May 27, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Search&am...r&mid=90032
> 
> In short though he was a member, became magazine staff for a while, got fed up with it and left the mag staff, returned to mag staff for a while, left again and then decided to leave the site.


I thought that he also was a moderator.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 27, 2009)

Urza was a pretty cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.

I personally never had any huge problems with him; He was unconventional in his methods. In the end, I think he left the site altogether after being demoted from staff position. He wasn't banned.


----------



## B-Blue (May 27, 2009)

a n00b hater


----------



## dice (May 27, 2009)

He was never a mod, and his treatment of forum members was unacceptable - so was kicked off on the second occasion. I got on very well with him but in terms of the "social" aspect of being a (mag) staff member he was terrible.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 27, 2009)

You either loved him or hated him. He was very knowledgeable about anything he talked about and if you asked a question he would give a great answer like FAST.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2009)

He was probably the only member that I had problems after registering here and becoming an active poster..
I disliked him for his methods..He made an argument with me and flamed me, even tho he was in wrong and I've proved it, and all that because I was a "newcomer" and he thought I was a n00b and that he can do with me whatever he wants..

He insulted a lot, and flamed, and he thought he was the smartest person in the world..

But once you got to know him, and become a friend with him, he was really a cool guy (or so I've heard)..


----------



## OSW (May 27, 2009)

Urza, ex mag staff.

Knew most of his shit, and actually used homebrew and not just roms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Funny and creative at times, but also unforgiving and excessive flaming led to his downfall.

I enjoyed his style, even if it didn't work out so good for him in the end.

Next, you'll be wondering who bonemonkey or JPH were (lol, similar stories)..


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 27, 2009)

He was the most badass motherfucker around. He knew his shit, left convincing arguments (and flames) wherever he went and shot down noobs as if they were ducks.

One of the most knowledgeable guys around. Almost all his posts contained seemingly water-tight arguments and evidence. Became a magazine staff for a while and backed down though.


----------



## SoulAnger (May 27, 2009)

Awesome guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a fan of his threads back when I was a lurker.
A number of homebrew fans liked him. (Me, Another World, etc)

He is comparable to gbatemp's drunken genuises, Normmatt, and Smiths. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm, but he doesnt do Rick Rolls.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (May 27, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> He was the most badass motherfucker around. He knew his shit, left convincing arguments (and flames) wherever he went and shot down noobs as if they were ducks.
> 
> One of the most knowledgeable guys around. Almost all his posts contained seemingly water-tight arguments and evidence. Became a magazine staff for a while and backed down though.


What's with the 11 minute difference double post? lmao

I think Urza was a pretty cool guy. eh flames n00bz and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## xcalibur (May 27, 2009)

ITT: Urza memorial thread

Seriously though, he's a really cool dude with an peeve against stupidity. He was a lot more honest than most people and if he flamed you, you probably deserved it. Really helpful guy and did lots of good for the community while he was here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> ..
> if he flamed you, you probably deserved it.
> ..


I would disagree


----------



## Raika (May 27, 2009)

Who is urza I've never heard of him.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 27, 2009)

Urza would kick your ass and take your name.


----------



## raulpica (May 27, 2009)

Pretty cool guy. Flamed noobs badly, which also made him funny. He knew a lot about homebrew.

Too bad he did have a bad temper (a temper... with a bad temper! you get it? ok, this was bad, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and got kicked because of that :/


----------



## OSW (May 27, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Too bad he did have a bad temper (a temper... with a bad temper! you get it? ok, this was bad, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit, that was actually a pretty good pun


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 27, 2009)

lol so i see thx guys so i know a lille more about gbatemp
Funny flaming noobs otherwise youre being proved to be wrong and still you go on flaming Well did read some of his threads but i have seen his name on another forum with the same avatar it was an ds homebrew forum in his last post he said even me cant save gbatemp now save? for what?


----------



## Cermage (May 27, 2009)

Urza Planewalker 

Urza was born on the first day of the year 0 AR to a noble family of Argive, one of the three coastal kingdoms of Terisiare. His younger brother Mishra was born on the last day of the same year. Urza's mother died while giving birth to Mishra, so his father took another younger wife who did not like the brothers. 

he's a pretty cool guy. he ended becoming chief artificer and owning a kingdom. he also went through a dimension to over throw the phyrexians. he founded a magical academy, blew it up built it again. engineered plane travelling throughout the world. just a small portion of his early life


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 27, 2009)

well who was he and what happend with him?


----------



## B-Blue (May 27, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Too bad he did have a bad temper (a temper... with a bad temper! you get it? ok, this was bad, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good one


----------



## david432111 (May 27, 2009)

mishra said:
			
		

> Urza Planewalker
> 
> Urza was born on the first day of the year 0 AR to a noble family of Argive, one of the three coastal kingdoms of Terisiare. His younger brother Mishra was born on the last day of the same year. Urza's mother died while giving birth to Mishra, so his father took another younger wife who did not like the brothers.
> 
> he's a pretty cool guy. he ended becoming chief artificer and owning a kingdom. he also went through a dimension to over throw the phyrexians. he founded a magical academy, blew it up built it again. engineered plane travelling throughout the world. just a small portion of his early life


Don't forget how he single-handedly forced the drowba's out of his kingdom and the became supreme ruler of the universe.


----------



## Law (May 27, 2009)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> lol so i see thx guys so i know a lille more about gbatemp
> Funny flaming noobs otherwise youre being proved to be wrong and still you go on flaming Well did read some of his threads but i have seen his name on another forum with the same avatar it was an ds homebrew forum in his last post he said even me cant save gbatemp now save? for what?



Read any topics in the EoF lately?

Save GBAtemp from that. The bigger a site gets, the more idiots it attracts.


----------



## da_head (May 27, 2009)

he was responsible for many lulz. an arrogant, sarcastic mother fucker, but he will be missed nonetheless


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 27, 2009)

mishra said:
			
		

> Urza Planewalker
> 
> Urza was born on the first day of the year 0 AR to a noble family of Argive, one of the three coastal kingdoms of Terisiare. His younger brother Mishra was born on the last day of the same year. Urza's mother died while giving birth to Mishra, so his father took another younger wife who did not like the brothers.
> 
> he's a pretty cool guy. he ended becoming chief artificer and owning a kingdom. he also went through a dimension to over throw the phyrexians. he founded a magical academy, blew it up built it again. engineered plane travelling throughout the world. just a small portion of his early life




I must have quit the game before this. Back in my day, he was a glorified tinker with family problems.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 27, 2009)

ok fun and bonemonkey or JPH then tell osw 
I like gbatemp so i also like to know about the most thing that happend 
But really Gbatemp is the most noob friendly forum i have seen


----------



## DeMoN (May 27, 2009)

He always made you feel like you did something horribly wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urza


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 27, 2009)

He was a really cool guy, although he probably hates me because of my age... lol

I remember when Costy and Shaun came to California and met Urza at which point they took a picture... Everyone kinda imagined what Urza looked like... He was the doofus looking basement dweller on the left IIRC. I'm looking for the topic.


PS: I miss Bonemonkey, kinda. Most of all, I miss TPi and tshu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://gbatemp.net/lofiversion/index.php/t96079.html

They/he were around (TPi and tshu) when I was new to the TEMPhotel but they/he was the funniest guy(s) I've ever know. I loved their/his art and comedy.

If your wondering why I'm referring to TPi and tshu as they and him/he then gtfo!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/misses the 2006 GBAtemp.net


----------



## R2DJ (May 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. He had that sig one time about the "people that joined GBAtemp for the sole purpose of asking which flashcart to buy". He put my name on it. The truth is I'm not because my first topic is about ARM7 or something. I PM'ed him about it, telling him he was wrong. The next few hours, the sig was gone. LOLS

Anyways, he was a good guy. You missed out on some of the entertainment. Some of you have to admit, him putting the noobs in their place is entertaining sometimes.

Also, search in Youtube "UrzaTheTyrant". I think that's his YT.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 27, 2009)

wow i have seen his channel he sure know very much controlling mario kart with an arknoid paddle


----------



## Maz7006 (May 27, 2009)

The mag. staff has had an infamous history, Urza, JPH.. 









On topic, wasn't around at the time of Urza, but from what i here, and waht i've seen in some threads that he seemed to be a very knowledgeable member.


----------



## B-Blue (May 27, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I remember when Costy and Shaun came to California and met Urza at which point they took a picture... Everyone kinda imagined what Urza looked like... He was the doofus looking basement dweller on the left IIRC. I'm looking for the topic.


----------



## raulpica (May 27, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Shit, that was actually a pretty good pun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you guys!


Back on topic: Didn't like how he attacked some female members on the board, though. That was a really nasty thing to do.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 27, 2009)

I actually found him to be a really nice guy in the short time that I met him for. (Yes, that's him on the left, then Costy, then me, by Pier 39 in San Francisco).

He did have a short temper sometimes when dealing with topics and users on this board, but I'm sure some of those were justified


----------



## jgu1994 (May 27, 2009)

Haha, you've been at gbatemp for awhile if you know who urza, and bonemonkey are.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 27, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I remember when Costy and Shaun came to California and met Urza at which point they took a picture... Everyone kinda imagined what Urza looked like... He was the doofus looking basement dweller on the left IIRC. I'm looking for the topic.



YES!!!!! Thank you so much! I


----------



## DarkSpace (May 27, 2009)

Wait when did JPH leave?

Definition of Urza: It's a lifestyle choice.

But in all seriousness, he was pretty disciplined and probably allergic to stupidity. It always seemed strange he got so annoyed when people said stupid things. Now I figured out why. He was a pretty good person.


----------



## da_head (May 27, 2009)

jph was banned.


----------



## War (May 27, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> He always made you feel like you did something horribly wrong.


This. I didn't really chat with him much, but he seemed like a very knowledgeable guy.
He was basically FAST with a terrible attitude.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 27, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. Thats honestly the best description in this thread so far.  I joined around the time Urza cam back like for a month then pretty much left. He seemed like a jerk at times but I loved seeing a certain blog post where he pretty much flamed everyone he hated and JPH edited it and got it trouble. 

Off topic: JPH got banned twice right? He was banned for a moment just so the staff decide what to do with him. Let back but demoted. Then banned again? Why was he banned the second time?


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 27, 2009)

well who was he and what happend with him?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the same reason he was banned the first time, he wasn't supposed to be unbanned at all..

And in all honesty, I have yet to see anyone even near to FAST knowledge and way of writing..Urza knew some stuff, more then most others, but I wouldn't compare his knowledge to FAST, even near..


----------



## Crass (May 28, 2009)

They never officially said why JPH was banned, but from what I understand it was basically bullshit. Now hes an admin on the totally uber ds-scene.net.


----------



## WB3000 (May 28, 2009)

I'm sure he wasn't a bad person overall, but the only encounter I've had with him can be described by this statement...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> He made an argument with me and flamed me, even tho he was in wrong and I've proved it, and all that because I was a "newcomer" and he thought I was a n00b and that he can do with me whatever he wants..


----------



## Law (May 28, 2009)

The anger he caused in others amused me.

Never flamed me, though. Guess I never said anything dumb enough to deserve it.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 28, 2009)

People leave forums all the time on the net, its just how thing go. People get bored, get mad, move on, it happens to everyone. 

One day eventually all of you will leave, for whatever reason. If you are remembered by members here count yourself lucky. Especially if you are remembered fondly.

But one day when you log in, it will be for the final time, weather you planned it or not.

This is your fate, embrace it, it is futile to fight it.

This I promise you.


----------



## [M]artin (May 28, 2009)

I almost cried, p1ng.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 28, 2009)

For people having the wrong idea that he was ever kicked out of staff, he wasn't.
He told Costey he didn't want to be staff a few times, then not much longer later he just took off. He's not supposed to be banned, he wasn't forcefully kicked out or told to go away. He just left.



			
				p1ngdong said:
			
		

> People leave forums all the time on the net, its just how thing go. People get bored, get mad, move on, it happens to everyone.
> 
> One day eventually all of you will leave, for whatever reason. If you are remembered by members here count yourself lucky. Especially if you are remembered fondly.
> 
> ...


Bravo, good sir. Bravo~


----------



## Crass (May 28, 2009)

The spirit of JPH came to me and told me:
"toni, once again you don't know what the fuck you're talking about..educate yourself, i did the dumb shit my n****"


----------



## da_head (May 28, 2009)

@p1ngy: that shit was deep


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2009)

p1ngdong said:
			
		

> People leave forums all the time on the net, its just how thing go. People get bored, get mad, move on, it happens to everyone.
> 
> One day eventually all of you will leave, for whatever reason. If you are remembered by members here count yourself lucky. Especially if you are remembered fondly.
> 
> ...


Negative.  Only death will stop me from visiting this site.  But then again, if I were a demon I'd still visit here after I die.


----------



## SoulAnger (May 28, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> @p1ngy: that shit was deep


And a hard one to flush.

If urza was still here, you can bet he would flame my thread into ash.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 28, 2009)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Q:
When its going to released?

A:
Urza: Flame!!!!!
lol like 1000 times


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 28, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> The spirit of JPH came to me and told me:
> "toni, once again you don't know what the fuck you're talking about..educate yourself, i did the dumb shit my n****"


Well, that's so old and forgotten......I really don't have to educate myself about it..and besides, this is not the JPH thread..


----------



## Law (May 28, 2009)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably got pissed off with the fact that people had to ask when a game is being released, especially when all a person would have to do is either look on Wikipedia or GameFAQs.

At least he's not here to see every single "What game should I play?" thread.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 28, 2009)

Use gamespot for those things if u want play new games but since if have an dstt i am wondering wich game i have top play even gamespot cant help me now


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 28, 2009)

I've known him in real life for years, but I had to end my friendship with him for a lot of reasons that I won't go into. His brain is completely fried and he can't really remember anything. He's in his fifth year of high school and probably won't graduate because he can't get his shit together. He plans on moving out without a job, and doesn't plan on getting one. He's pretty crafty so his "plan" might work, though it's weird that he doesn't put it into effect right now to make some money.


----------



## Another World (May 29, 2009)

it would be nice if urza made a comeback and posted in this tread to set the record straight. i will not speak for him but i will say some things on his behalf. since i got on with gbatemp i never had an issue with urza. his threads almost always made me laugh. i think people take forums way to seriously and they forget to take a step back and read text in different contexts. urza hated stupidity brought on from laziness and lack of curiosity. if you spent time researching your own problems, learned a little and then asked a rational question, urza took care of you by giving you more knowledge to aid the answer seeking. 

urza had some really good ideas for the way a homebrew forum should be run. he had some good plans for life after gbatemp, but they never got put into play. it is too bad because we could use his knowledge.

i'm actually idle with him still to this day but have not said much in awhile. every time we did chat he had nothing but interesting things to say and he always made me laugh.

i think gbatemp without the lazy people, a gbatemp without the flood of 12yr olds, a flash linker world where kits still cost over $130 -- would be a world in which urza still posted.

that should really sum it up.

-another world


----------



## SoulAnger (May 29, 2009)

I was waiting for you to post Another World. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That post of yours, is precise and very true. Right on the g-spot baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you wouldnt take him seriously, he is pretty funny. But sinced his targets are mostly n00bs, those n00bs will get culture shock, and would take urza seriously.
Oh and the flood of 12 year olds? Yeah, I bet he thinks this is hell already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of urza, do you know where he is right now, AW?


----------



## Orc (May 29, 2009)

One of the few Tempers I respect.


----------



## Another World (May 30, 2009)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Speaking of urza, do you know where he is right now, AW?



yeah, talk to me on irc and i'll let you know where to find him.

-another world


----------



## Sarvesh50 (May 27, 2009)

well who was he and what happend with him?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 4, 2009)

I joined slightly before Urza left (and bonemonkey).  I remember seeing his purple avatars of the Castlevania theme (and that card-crusher one, and some robot one) and thinking, "oh here we go again".

He "flamed" in a couple of my posts here and there but I felt as though that he was just "breakin' balls".  It was 50% entertaining and sometimes informative.

In terms of being stubborn, I have an IRL friend that has pretty much the same personality so that aspect didn't irk me much.  I mean, it's the Internet.  What can I expect?


----------



## Anakir (Jun 4, 2009)

He exaggerates quite a bit when insulting. But whatever, its the internet. So many people do it that it doesn't really matter. He does provide information real fast when he feels like it though. 

Urza? I thought you were a girl!



Spoiler



Referring to his little message if you didn't know I was joking


----------



## Maktub (Jun 4, 2009)

I miss the bad old times. I miss the off topic forum (4chanesque) I miss SteveS (or ScubaS or whatever that guy was called), I miss linkiboy being more around here, I miss bonemonkey, I miss Urza...

This is getting too polite.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2009)

Man, all the cool members leave or get banned...


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> He insulted a lot, and flamed, and he thought he was the smartest person in the world..
> 
> But once you got to know him, and become a friend with him, he was really a cool guy (or so I've heard)..



And thats what they all said about Hittler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p.s: strangest history of a forum topic I've seen, in quite a while.
and from his posts he seemed to quite level headed.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 22, 2009)

he was one of the best things that ever happened to this site


----------



## Jaems (Jun 25, 2009)

Urza was the coolest fucker in the world, but the faggots didn't like him, and the faggots are the majority so, yeah...


----------



## Maktub (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, only 600 posts more and Urza would be proud...


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 25, 2009)

I never really knew him. But hes gone, coming from the discussions in this topic, im guessing it would be fun having an argument with him (if you studied the subject, since you wouldnt want to be proven wrong)


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 25, 2009)

Urza was cool but could definitely be and asshole at times, but most of the time I enjoyed chatting with Urza.


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 25, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Urza, ex mag staff.
> 
> Knew most of his shit, and actually used homebrew and not just roms
> 
> ...



lol never heard of bonemonkey(: but what happened to jph O.o does he still go on the site? lol


----------

